# Romney CAUGHT ON TAPE



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*

**CAUGHT ON TAPE: DINER WAITRESS CONFRONTS ROMNEY OVER HEALTH CARE...*


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

That lady is an ass, He answered her question and she is still bitching. How bout you take of your own family and stop complaining cause someone won't do it for you.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ask not what your country can do for you; ask what you can do for your country.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The citizen needs to loose about 100#, and so does her daughter with sugar. She will not be happy until you and I have to pay for her room, board and health care (to include dentistry, obviously).

Guess what? Can't afford health care....don't whelp. Can't afford to whelp? Don't engage in behavior that results in pregnancy. Can't stop yourself? You are no better than an animal, and don't expect me and mine to subsidize your fetid existence.

Tough love, baby. Mitt is right...it's not perfect, but it's a start: how about health care savings banks? Marxists will not allow it as it affords them no control.

We deserve the government we have. We are losers.


----------

